# Swollen inner labia *somewhat graphic*



## ashley8119 (Feb 4, 2009)

Okay so last night, my inner labia swelled so badly that I went to the urgent care facility at the hospital. The doctor looked at it and said it could be either a cyst or an allergic reaction to something. I dyed my hair on Thursday night and I was washing it off, it started rinsing out like crazy in the front side of my body, so I was trying to rinse the dye off my body...so I was thinking that maybe some traveled "down there" without being aware of it and the chemicals irritated it. I first noticed the discomfort on Friday (the day after I was washing out the dye).

It is Wednesday now and it swelled up really bad yesterday when I wore tight jeans. That probably wasn't the best idea to wear tight jeans when the area was already a bit uncomfortable. 

I have been sitting in a tub full of epsom salt, and taking Benadryl Allergy. Ibuprofen was recommended to reduce swelling. 

Has anybody else ever experienced this? It's so swollen that it's hard to walk without feeling it. It _looks_ like I have a little penis, and _feels_ like a hemorrhoid, but on my inner labia. The doctor said that if it was a cyst, they would have to cut into it and drain it, so I'm really hoping it's not a cyst. Four days would be awfully quick for a cyst to develop and swell so much though, right?


----------



## kblakes (Feb 4, 2009)

I had something very similar that was a grape sized lump on one side of my inner labia.  It was awful.  Sitting down hurt and it was so uncomfortable.  I started off as being irritated and then swelled clear up very quickly.  I just ended up having to wait it out.  I never did go see the doctor about it.


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 4, 2009)

My suggestion to you would be following up with your Gynec as she is the best person to give you advice on your condition.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 4, 2009)

Infections can develop pretty fast. I think you need to see your doctor again since it's more swollen.


----------



## hhunt2 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yikes!  Sometimes I worry about hair dye getting into my "area" and causing a problem. I remember my mom always telling me to wash the dye out with your head upside down or knees on floor and head in the bathtub. 

But a few times, I used to get a somewhat large bump down there.  And it would hurt, like an ingrown.  I know your not supposed to pop or poke things down there b/c you'll be prown to infection... but I popped it.  And it was an ingrown.  Shaving down stairs then sweating or wearing tight clothes and it rubs against you, all had contributed to it. 

That's great that your saw the doc, but if it seems to get worse... definitly go back for a 2nd look or opinion.  And if it is a cyst, the hair dye might have irritated the area that the "cyst" came out to become noticable.  I had a similar situation with KY jelly but I wont get into detail with that.  I was so scared thinking I caught something but the doc took care of it.

Remember, don't stress too much about this.... stress will just contribute to the swelling.


----------



## concertina (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_Based on your symptoms,I support your doctors diagnosis as the cause of your discomfort is a cyst -a Bartholin cyst to be specific.Bartholin glands are situated on either sides of the vagina,and when the opening of the glands gets blocked,they appear as cysts coz the secretions get blocked inside the gland and they start to swell._

 
Thats exactly what I was going to say. I've had them. They are NOT. FUN. 

You need to go back to your doctor ASAP. It is not something you want to let fester, trust me. 

It'll be okay. They give you pain meds and numb the site of the cyst. After a few days of dressings, you'll be good to go.


----------



## ashley8119 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you to all who responded. I went to the ER last night because of the severe discomfort and my swollen labia was examined by three doctors (one of them was a gynecologist). 

They all said that they don't think it's an allergic reaction, 
the swollen labia is "too soft" to be a cyst.
So they said that it could possibly an infection so they gave me antibiotics. They said that if it doesn't work, I'll have to see another gyno. 
I'm so scared of that because I had a pap about 2 months ago and it was the most painful and traumatizing experience I've ever had. Whenever I think about it, I cry.

I explained to them yesterday that my last pap was very recent and it was such a horrible experience. While talking about it, I started crying, shaking a bit, and I broke out in these red hive kind of things, my heartbeat sped up to 137 beats a minute, and my blood pressure skyrocketed. I have tachycardia (irregularly fast heartbeat), but it was very fast as I was talking about it (I was being monitored by the machines for vitals during the visit). So I am very traumatized to have anything go near my vagina, even when they were just touching it and looking at it, I was wincing a little bit because I was scared even though touching it didn't hurt, I'm just terrified about all of that now ever since my pap.

So if it's not a cyst, and it's not an allergic reaction, I have no idea what could have caused my right side of my inner labia to swell up so huge that it resembles a testicle...


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 5, 2009)

Ugh, I feel for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thats horrible. I don't have any experience with this kind of thing but good luck


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry hun! 

But its a good thing that you went to see a doctor though. I know the whole pelvic examine thing can be very scary and uncomfortable. I remember how seriously scared I was when I got my first few done. Not to scare you or anything but if this doesn't clear up soon on its own I think it may be the best thing to do, to see a gyna for this. I know it'll be hard but you have to really really relax and let the doctor know how you feel about pelvic examines and if he/she could be a bit more gentle. Take big deep breathes in and out. And remember that the more relaxed you are, the easier and faster it'll be. 

Also ask, I don't know if this is standard or not but for the doctor to warm up the speculum if it's a metal one to have the doctor put it under some warm running water for a few seconds. This will help warm it up a bit so it's not freezing cold which may help relax your body. Also have them apply some surgical lube on it to help it go in easier and be less uncomfortable.  My first examine, they didn't use any lube and boy does it make a difference!

I just recently got one of those ingrown bumps. I first started feeling kind of sore on one spot on my right side. The next few days it started to get a big bigger and a bit pinker. I rubbed some hydrocortisone cream on the spot no more than twice a day for two days and it slowly started to go away. Now I wouldn't suggest doing anything that the doctors haven't told you to do though. 

I hope you get better soon!

I forgot to mention that you should try wearing much looser pants and undies for now. The looser the better. I've noticed that when I wear thongs and tight pants I can sweat down there (gross and probably TMI I know, sorry!) and that could aggravate it. Plus sweat can be a breeding ground for germs. And if you shave def don't shave for a bit at least until it clears up.


----------



## loveisdisco (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_Based on your symptoms,I support your doctors diagnosis as the cause of your discomfort is a cyst -a Bartholin cyst to be specific.Bartholin glands are situated on either sides of the vagina,and when the opening of the glands gets blocked,they appear as cysts coz the secretions get blocked inside the gland and they start to swell.Usually such cysts are painless,UNLESS they  secondarly infected and then becomes an abscess( a collection of pus) subsequently if left untreated,in that case a simple incision and draining out the infected pus will relieve the pain and swelling followed with antibiotics shld cure the infection.It is when it gets painful,cannot sit,fever or pain on intercourse that makes the patient visit the doctors.so your cyst might have been small and painless intially for a couple of days and now it is grown a lot bigger and now infected that you paid attention to that cyst..My suggestion to you would be following up with your Gynec as she is the best person to give you advice on your condition._

 

I have had these before. I had to have some minor surgery as well (they don't stitch it closed, they leave it open with a wick, like a piece of gauze that falls out of its own eventually or you can take it out after a couple days). If it is an abscess it can be dangerous, especially if it ruptures into the bloodstream. Also for the surgery often they have to put you under as local painkillers don't go deep enough (eek). But it is way worse to have it than to get it fixed. I went to work the next day and wore jeans, it wasn't a big deal.

p


----------



## ashley8119 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone again. I have had the "ball" for a week and 2 days now. No gynecologist office around here can fit me in until Tuesday at the earliest, so I have to wait. If having something sticking out of me that resembles a huge walnut wasn't bad enough, I also started my period yesterday. So add cramps and blood to the ordeal. I've noticed a change in the texture, it feels like it's getting firmer so I guess it is a cyst after all. Hopefully when I go on Tuesday, they can cut it and get rid of it. It's really such a pain. I haven't been able to wear regular pants in over a week, I wear really loose undies and really loose PJ pants wherever I go. 
Thanks again for your input everybody! You have no idea how much I appreciate it!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 12, 2009)

i've had it happen but i never went to the doctor because i knew what happend
the ex and i got pretty rough one night (and lazy; my panties stayed on but were pushed to the side but they shifted and caused friction......) and needless to say when i saw it swollen i was surprised/amused/disgusted by the way it looked but i wasnt surprised it happened. i just had to wait it out and let it go away on its own. the only thing is that i used ivory soap down there til it went away because i was scared of irritating it even more.
in your case it could be the dye. almost anything can irritate us down there and cause something like that. especially when dealing with chemicals. i would wait it out but in the meantime wear some not so tight pants. try to give it as much air/space as you can
hope that helps


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 12, 2009)

^^i didn't read your last post before posting this. OOPS!!


----------



## bananarchy (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley8119* 

 
_Thanks everyone again. I have had the "ball" for a week and 2 days now. No gynecologist office around here can fit me in until Tuesday at the earliest, so I have to wait. If having something sticking out of me that resembles a huge walnut wasn't bad enough, I also started my period yesterday. So add cramps and blood to the ordeal. I've noticed a change in the texture, it feels like it's getting firmer so I guess it is a cyst after all. Hopefully when I go on Tuesday, they can cut it and get rid of it. It's really such a pain. I haven't been able to wear regular pants in over a week, I wear really loose undies and really loose PJ pants wherever I go. 
Thanks again for your input everybody! You have no idea how much I appreciate it!_

 
Warm showers and baths can help too. It can sometimes make it surface and, er how to say it without sounding too gross, purge.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley8119* 

 
_Thanks everyone again. I have had the "ball" for a week and 2 days now. No gynecologist office around here can fit me in until Tuesday at the earliest, so I have to wait. If having something sticking out of me that resembles a huge walnut wasn't bad enough, I also started my period yesterday. So add cramps and blood to the ordeal. I've noticed a change in the texture, it feels like it's getting firmer so I guess it is a cyst after all. Hopefully when I go on Tuesday, they can cut it and get rid of it. It's really such a pain. I haven't been able to wear regular pants in over a week, I wear really loose undies and really loose PJ pants wherever I go. 
Thanks again for your input everybody! You have no idea how much I appreciate it!_

 
I hate how long it can take to get an appointment! Especially when somethings urgent but not like ER urgent. But if this "ball" does get worst do go to the ER though. But I hope the gyna can get to the bottom of whatever is going on and help make it go away or heal.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i've had it happen but i never went to the doctor because i knew what happend
the ex and i got pretty rough one night (and lazy; my panties stayed on but were pushed to the side but they shifted and caused friction......) and needless to say when i saw it swollen i was surprised/amused/disgusted by the way it looked but i wasnt surprised it happened. i just had to wait it out and let it go away on its own. the only thing is that i used ivory soap down there til it went away because i was scared of irritating it even more.
in your case it could be the dye. almost anything can irritate us down there and cause something like that. especially when dealing with chemicals. i would wait it out but in the meantime wear some not so tight pants. try to give it as much air/space as you can
hope that helps_

 
I have always been told to avoid using shower gels, any kind of soap/gel or whatever that has fragrance or dyes on the vagina also. It's best to use plain old soap like the regular dove bar soaps down there.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley8119* 

 
_Thanks everyone again. I have had the "ball" for a week and 2 days now. No gynecologist office around here can fit me in until Tuesday at the earliest, so I have to wait. If having something sticking out of me that resembles a huge walnut wasn't bad enough, I also started my period yesterday. So add cramps and blood to the ordeal. I've noticed a change in the texture, it feels like it's getting firmer so I guess it is a cyst after all. Hopefully when I go on Tuesday, they can cut it and get rid of it. It's really such a pain. I haven't been able to wear regular pants in over a week, I wear really loose undies and really loose PJ pants wherever I go. 
Thanks again for your input everybody! You have no idea how much I appreciate it!_

 
The hardness may also be scar tissue starting to form.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley8119* 

 
_Thanks everyone again. I have had the "ball" for a week and 2 days now. No gynecologist office around here can fit me in until Tuesday at the earliest, so I have to wait......._

 
A little something I've learned about today's healthcare system is that sadly you need to over report (exaggerate) your pain on certain occasions to keep from getting the blow off.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_A little something I've learned about today's healthcare system is that sadly you need to over report (exaggerate) your pain on certain occasions to keep from getting the blow off.

Hope you feel better soon._

 
Quite true! I've found that if I wanted to see a doctor and if I had truly felt that it was something that needs to be tended to. I'll exaggerate the pain or discomfort a bit. Or I'll try to explain to them my situation. Which is that I don't drive, my dads the only one that does and he's only off one day a week. And that public transportation is a bitch and it can take me 2 hours just to see my GP if I take a trolley. For the most part it works.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_ 
I have always been told to avoid using shower gels, any kind of soap/gel or whatever that has fragrance or dyes on the vagina also. It's best to use plain old soap like the regular dove bar soaps down there._

 
I use Summer's Eve feminine wash, I am highly sensitive down there. Soaps and shave creams and all kinds of things in the showering process will make me have an allergic reaction. Like a puffer fish but not so cute.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh gosh, sorry for the visual.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_I use Summer's Eve feminine wash, I am highly sensitive down there. Soaps and shave creams and all kinds of things in the showering process will make me have an allergic reaction. Like a puffer fish but not so cute.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh gosh, sorry for the visual._

 
I've thought about using that stuff. But since I haven't seen any ill affects from me using reg. soap on my vajayjay I've decided to just be cheap and stick with soap lol. Now when it comes to my face...it's the total opposite, it hates everything!

My mom has told me that I should avoid using soap PERIOD down there. I had been complaining about irritation that I now know is from me shaving. But uhh no soap down there?! Hell no! I gotta feel fresh and clean, every part of me has to lol.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I've thought about using that stuff. But since I haven't seen any ill affects from me using reg. soap on my vajayjay I've decided to just be cheap and stick with soap lol. Now when it comes to my face...it's the total opposite, it hates everything!

My mom has told me that I should avoid using soap PERIOD down there. I had been complaining about irritation that I now know is from me shaving. But uhh no soap down there?! Hell no! I gotta feel fresh and clean, every part of me has to lol._

 
There are many cleansers out that have no soap in them. I just picked up a Dermalogica body wash that has no soap. Believe me, stinky when I go in and clean when I come out.

Ever get soap in your nose... well your naughty bits down there are pretty mush the same skin... very delicate and prone to wigging out. When I was younger nothing affected me, now if I even think about it I get an infection.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_There are many cleansers out that have no soap in them. I just picked up a Dermalogica body wash that has no soap. Believe me, stinky when I go in and clean when I come out.

Ever get soap in your nose... well your naughty bits down there are pretty mush the same skin... very delicate and prone to wigging out. When I was younger nothing affected me, now if I even think about it I get an infection._

 
I need to pick up some of this summer's eve feminine wash. Your soap in the nose and vagina comparison has made me realize what I'm doing to my poor little self lol. It may even help with the occasion problems that shaving causes. Several doctors have given me lectures on how I should just trim instead of shaving but I won't listen.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 17, 2009)

Dude I'm sorry but if my naughty bits had a swollen anything on them, I'd park my ass in my dr's office and make sure she saw me.  No freaking way I'd go a week with a golf ball in my girl.


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 17, 2009)

i second the summers eve! i always used a pretty harsh soap with like exfoliation to help with shaving until i started getting kinda like dried out down there so i switched to summers eve its great!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_i second the summers eve! i always used a pretty harsh soap with like exfoliation to help with shaving until i started getting kinda like dried out down there so i switched to summers eve its great!_

 
You are one brave lady! I'd be too scared to use any kind of exfoliant down there in fear that one of the beads will somehow get inside of my vajayjay and cause damage lol. I haven't found anything to really avoid the razor bumps and irritations that I get from shaving except for to space the days out. Like I'll only shave that area every 3 4 days instead of every other day or everyday. Why can't we just be hair free there?! lol

Does summers eve make a lotion too?


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_You are one brave lady! I'd be too scared to use any kind of exfoliant down there in fear that one of the beads will somehow get inside of my vajayjay and cause damage lol. I haven't found anything to really avoid the razor bumps and irritations that I get from shaving except for to space the days out. Like I'll only shave that area every 3 4 days instead of every other day or everyday. Why can't we just be hair free there?! lol

Does summers eve make a lotion too?_

 
I'm pretty sure they do make a lotion to. 

I found Bliss ingrown hair eliminating pads to be the best but Tend Skin also works.







disclaimer


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_I'm pretty sure they do make a lotion to. 

I found Bliss ingrown hair eliminating pads to be the best but Tend Skin also works.






disclaimer_

 
Yay vajayjay lotion! It might be TMI but I hate whenever the skin gets dry from shaving and using the hot water in the shower on full blast for like half an hour at a time. 

Are those two products made for use for our lady parts?


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Yay vajayjay lotion! It might be TMI but I hate whenever the skin gets dry from shaving and using the hot water in the shower on full blast for like half an hour at a time. 

Are those two products made for use for our lady parts?_

 
Yes they are.

Hot water will zap your skin, I take warm showers. I have conditioned myself to like them, when I don't pay my gas bill I take really cold showers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Let's make sure that don't happen no more.


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_You are one brave lady! I'd be too scared to use any kind of exfoliant down there in fear that one of the beads will somehow get inside of my vajayjay and cause damage lol. I haven't found anything to really avoid the razor bumps and irritations that I get from shaving except for to space the days out. Like I'll only shave that area every 3 4 days instead of every other day or everyday. Why can't we just be hair free there?! lol

Does summers eve make a lotion too?_

 
ready for the secret of strippers??... deodorant on ur vajay!! seriously it keeps u from getting razor bumps!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Yes they are.

Hot water will zap your skin, I take warm showers. I have conditioned myself to like them, when I don't pay my gas bill I take really cold showers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Let's make sure that don't happen no more._

 
I know hot water is so bad for the skin, my skin is always dry and I hate using lotion too. Bad, I know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 But I just can't help how relaxing it feels after a long day. The water in my house is weird too, one day I'll have piping hot water to shower with and the next day the water will only be slightly warm. Cold showers make me shudder, I had to take one during a camping trip and nope not fun! lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_ready for the secret of strippers??... deodorant on ur vajay!! seriously it keeps u from getting razor bumps!_

 
I seriously haven't heard that one yet! How do you use it? Like before or after shaving?


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I know hot water is so bad for the skin, my skin is always dry and I hate using lotion too. Bad, I know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 But I just can't help how relaxing it feels after a long day. The water in my house is weird too, one day I'll have piping hot water to shower with and the next day the water will only be slightly warm. Cold showers make me shudder, I had to take one during a camping trip and nope not fun! lol



I seriously haven't heard that one yet! How do you use it? Like before or after shaving?_

 
My mom's ex husband used to turn off the hot water in winter because according to him I needed to take my shower at night. Sorry fool, you do not pay the bills, my mommy does. The first time it happened it made me scream, after that I would start singing and take even longer showers, because you realize how hard it is to rinse shampoo and conditioner out of cold hair with frozen hands. 

About five years ago on Christmas Eve a bunch of people went to a cabin for a couple days. The first one to wake up took a 30 minute shower as hot as it could go. I went in after him and first began doing my hair, the water went frigid after 2 minutes and I had to stay in to rinse my hair, my boyfriend jumped out immediately wondering how I could do it. Everyone else passed on their showers that day. 

I moved into my new place and couldn't get the heat turned on for three days, then around November I forgot to pay my Gas bill and it was shut off, for a week. 

I'll tell you one thing, it sure does get the blood flowing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I was younger I used to blast my chest with cold water just before getting out, it helps in firming.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_My mom's ex husband used to turn off the hot water in winter because according to him I needed to take my shower at night. Sorry fool, you do not pay the bills, my mommy does. The first time it happened it made me scream, after that I would start singing and take even longer showers, because you realize how hard it is to rinse shampoo and conditioner out of cold hair with frozen hands. 

About five years ago on Christmas Eve a bunch of people went to a cabin for a couple days. The first one to wake up took a 30 minute shower as hot as it could go. I went in after him and first began doing my hair, the water went frigid after 2 minutes and I had to stay in to rinse my hair, my boyfriend jumped out immediately wondering how I could do it. Everyone else passed on their showers that day. 

I moved into my new place and couldn't get the heat turned on for three days, then around November I forgot to pay my Gas bill and it was shut off, for a week. 

I'll tell you one thing, it sure does get the blood flowing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I was younger I used to blast my chest with cold water just before getting out, it helps in firming._

 
No offense but your ex-stepdad sounds like a jerk and a very cheap one too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The winter time is the worst time to not have heat or hot water, I would of seriously froze to death!

Sounds weird but I have a feeling like I'm being "drowned" whenever I take cold showers. Not sure why but I do have a serious fear of drowning though.

It's been forever since I've gone camping. I only go with friends and their families, my own family doesn't do anything like that lol. But if I do I'll be sure to get a cabin WITH hot warm, at least warm water that's not freezing cold!

I've never heard of the boob firming cold water trick. I was thinking about getting this exercising gadget, not sure if it works though. But it looks like one of those safety bar things people use on either their bikes or car stearing wheels. You know the red ones? I seriously don't know the actual name of the object lol. But it looks just like that and you just hold it with my hands and pull the bar in and out from the sides. This is suppose to work the breast muscles according to the commercial and help give more of a lift.


----------



## AmandDUR (Feb 26, 2009)

sounds like a cyst. try warm compresses. hope you get into the doc soon!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 5, 2009)

I've dyed my hair a few times a year for a couple years now and I have never experienced this. I've always feared that the dye could give me an allergic reaction. What kind of hair dye did you use? Did you recently switch to that brand? Cuz if you did, it could be that there is an ingredient that you are allergic to. If this is the case, maybe you can compare the ingredients from your old hair dye to your new hair dye and see what the difference is. Hope you feel better!!


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley8119* 

 
_Thanks everyone again. I have had the "ball" for a week and 2 days now. No gynecologist office around here can fit me in until Tuesday at the earliest, so I have to wait. If having something sticking out of me that resembles a huge walnut wasn't bad enough, I also started my period yesterday. So add cramps and blood to the ordeal. I've noticed a change in the texture, it feels like it's getting firmer so I guess it is a cyst after all. Hopefully when I go on Tuesday, they can cut it and get rid of it. It's really such a pain. I haven't been able to wear regular pants in over a week, I wear really loose undies and really loose PJ pants wherever I go. 
Thanks again for your input everybody! You have no idea how much I appreciate it!_

 
So, what happened?

I had a cyst on my back which suddenly appeared last week and I was in such pain I had to go to the emergency room at 3am on Tuesday this week even though I'd already made an appointment later the same day to see my own doctor.  I felt I couldn't wait.

The triage nurse and the junior doctor I first saw were in favour of draining it.  When the surgical SHO (senior house officer - a very junior grade) came and had a look he told me it was just an infection and it would clear up with antibiotics.  By this time the lump was about 1.5" x 1" on the skin and sticking out badly.

I wasn't best pleased at the lack of definitive treatment so went to my own doctor as planned later in the day.  She was able to drain a large amount of gunk out and which relieved the pain almost immediately.  She couldn't believe the ER doctor had done nothing.

I had the wound dressed by the nurse and went back again today to have the dressing changed.  Everything is clearing up very nicely and I can sleep again.

Please tell us you've managed to get proper treatment too.  I hope you have.


----------



## ashley8119 (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow, I totally forgot about this thread. Well, as of 2/16, my "ball' went away on it's own. I didn't need any draining or anything, it just disappeared. I had it for 2 weeks, and then it went away. I have no idea what the cause was. I guess it was a Bartholian's Cyst that didn't get infected. The ER people told me that it if it doesn't get infected, it will go away on its own. So I guess that was what happened. Or maybe it was an allergic reaction from the hair dye. The "ball" went down as soon as my period was over, maybe my vaginal fluids restored my pH level "down there" or something...even though I used tons of different hypoallergenic washes down there to wash away the chemicals that may have traveled south from the hair dye. So I'm guessing it was either a cyst that didn't get infected, or my pH level was all out of whack from the chemical exposure. I am so glad it's gone and that I can walk with my legs together again!


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm really glad to hear everything's OK now - thanks for the update.


----------



## CherryAcid (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_ready for the secret of strippers??... deodorant on ur vajay!! seriously it keeps u from getting razor bumps!_

 
I was just going to post that! lol  I have been doing that for years and never get ingrowns.  Well i do it i forget to use it!
I use dove sensitive stick deodorant( i call it my kitty stick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), though make sure you dont put it on the inner labia.


----------



## missanthropic28 (Apr 11, 2009)

okay, i have a slightly different issue i think.After my  man and I  had sex,  my vaginal opening, both labia (all the way to my hood) was  all  SWOLLEN! No itchiing or  pain,  as a matter  of a fact: the swollen region is almost completely numb.I soaked myself in a warm hemp/tea tree oil bath and waited, still no improvement. 4 hours later....... NO IMPROVEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!! What ti doooo!??


----------



## User38 (Apr 11, 2009)

rut roh.. 

I should have studied medicine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missanthropic28* 

 
_okay, i have a slightly different issue i think.After my  man and I  had sex,  my vaginal opening, both labia (all the way to my hood) was  all  SWOLLEN! No itchiing or  pain,  as a matter  of a fact: the swollen region is almost completely numb.I soaked myself in a warm hemp/tea tree oil bath and waited, still no improvement. 4 hours later....... NO IMPROVEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!! What ti doooo!??_

 
What form of birth control do you use?  Spermicides, lubricants, and latex can all cause allergic reactions.  And I'd hope he'd tell you if he's using this, but there are also numbing agents that guys can use to last longer (Durex Performax condoms, for example, come with the numbing agent already on the inside of the condom).  If he's using something like that, it could have gotten on you and produced the reaction as well as the numbness.  

Instead of a hemp/teatree bath, I'd have recommended rinsing or a bath with a mild saline solution (just water and salt, just to get off anything that you might have come in contact with during sex).  

Is this the first time you two have had sex?  Was there anything different about this time?  Any factor - condom brand, lubricants, medications that either of you are taking, etc - is worth noting.  If the swelling and numbness don't go away, you should go see a doctor - preferably a gynecologist, since this is their specialty.


----------



## jessymase (Mar 31, 2012)

i have the same problem, it looks like i grew balls or something, i went to the ER for it yesterday and they said its a severe yeast infection, a severe UTI and BV all in one and its swollen from scratching it. they gave me three medications.


----------

